# Pocket Camp is available in Australia right now



## Justin (Oct 25, 2017)

Someone was going to post about this sooner or later so might as well now. Whether by accident, or an intentional beta run, the game can be downloaded on Android in Australia right now. You'll probably start to see quite a few screenshots floating around now from that.

So if you're in Australia and have an Android device, go see if you can download it before it potentially disappears! Let us know what you think of the game if you can play it.

If you're not in Australia, you may be able to download it through a VPN. There is also an APK floating around but I don't think we should link to downloads on the forums here directly.

*UPDATE:* It's on the iOS App Store now too. Almost assuredly not any sort of accident now and is just an intentional beta run for Australia.


----------



## xiaonu (Oct 25, 2017)

You don't have to be in Australia to play it  It works on my android tablet in America! I'm going to play it to keep me busy while I wait for the American release on my ipad.

https://imgur.com/a/lObe9


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 25, 2017)

xiaonu said:


> You don't have to be in Australia to play it  It works on my android tablet in America! I'm going to play it to keep me busy while I wait for the American release on my ipad.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/lObe9



how? i looked for it on my ipad and my iphone and it doesnt show up


----------



## Justin (Oct 25, 2017)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> how? i looked for it on my ipad and my iphone and it doesnt show up



This is only on the Google Play Store on Android right now. So you won't find it on your iPad or iPhone.

Even then though, it will only show up to download officially on the Australia store.


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 25, 2017)

Justin said:


> This is only on the Google Play Store on Android right now. So you won't find it on your iPad or iPhone.
> 
> Even then though, it will only show up to download officially on the Australia store.



ah i see. well heres to waiting yall


----------



## Justin (Oct 25, 2017)

Seeing some folks saying it's available on the App Store for iOS in Australia now too.


----------



## Heyden (Oct 25, 2017)

Justin said:


> Seeing some folks saying it's available on the App Store for iOS in Australia now too.


yep, it's at the top of the featured page, woo!


----------



## cornimer (Oct 25, 2017)

You lucky Australians.


----------



## Thair (Oct 25, 2017)

Very jealous right now - but I love seeing that you can actually choose your skin colour! The character creation options have already got me hyped.
Damn you Australians.


----------



## desolato (Oct 25, 2017)

Would it be wise then to link the game to your Nintendo account, or is it possible it might get deleted later on? Since I downloaded the Android version on my tablet, and only now got the ios version for my phone, but don't want to play with two different accounts. This morning I actually got an error when trying to link my account.. anyone else?


----------



## Justin (Oct 25, 2017)

desolato said:


> Would it be wise then to link the game to your Nintendo account, or is it possible it might get deleted later on? Since I downloaded the Android version on my tablet, and only now got the ios version for my phone, but don't want to play with two different accounts. This morning I actually got an error when trying to link my account.. anyone else?



I don't think it allows for linking to non-Australian Nintendo accounts right now. That is just a guess though.

Now would be a good time to put out a warning that it's always possible folks outside Australia who play now could find themselves screwed for the official worldwide launch if they don't let you change your country later or link to an NA/EU Nintendo account later.

I don't know if this will happen and it's probably unlikely, but I think it's worth warning about the possibility that you _could_ have to restart or be unable to link your account. If you choose to play this outside of Australia right now, know that it might have downsides!


----------



## Trundle (Oct 25, 2017)

I read on neogaf that non Australian Nintendo accounts are unable to link. If you live outside of Australia and start the game now, it's likely you will have to restart at launch. If you are willing to take the risk, it's possible you might be able to play unlinked and then connect your Nintendo account to the save once it's released. I know I'm just reiterating what Justin just said but I didn't read his post until right after I finished writing the last sentence. Hope he's not *fur*ious.


----------



## EpicMeli (Oct 25, 2017)

I don’t know if it’s at all comparable to Pokemon go.

That’s connected to gmail not Nintendo. 

But I did download us version weeks before it came out in the uk by changing my App Store region and such. We never got repremanded for that.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 25, 2017)

EpicMeli said:


> I don’t know if it’s at all comparable to Pokemon go.
> 
> That’s connected to gmail not Nintendo.
> 
> But I did download us version weeks before it came out in the uk by changing my App Store region and such. We never got repremanded for that.



I've just downloaded the apk in Ireland and it works like a dream. I did the same thing for Pokemon Go, I just deleted the apk before downloading the proper app and there was no problems. I tried to connect my Nintendo account but it just crashed the app. I'm planning to do the same thing as I did for Pokemon Go and praying since I'm not connected to my network ID it won't be a problem. I know it's a risk but atm I think it's worth it, this game is so fun!


----------



## Bastablook (Oct 25, 2017)

Hurray! Lucky us


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 25, 2017)

Is it possible to download + play if not in Australia ?


----------



## Justin (Oct 25, 2017)

Just want to say I don't think there will be any problems but I'd hate for anyone to run into problems and then come here blaming me or this thread later for it!  Just being on the same side. Personally I am playing it anyway and don't really care what happens either way.


----------



## -Winnie- (Oct 25, 2017)

So far I only met animals from the direct video in the game. Are there just these animals available right now or will there be more when I keep playing?


----------



## EpicMeli (Oct 25, 2017)

It’s not letting me make an AUS account on App Store. (Keep getting “please try again later”)

Let me know if you’ve done it on iOS!


----------



## MokaAkashiya (Oct 25, 2017)

I managed to link my Japanese account to it but I had to change the region I am "Living in" to Australia and throw away any excess funds in my account (About 100 yen) I am enjoying the game but now it's just a waiting game until the next villagers arrive. I am saving my tickets!!


----------



## EpicMeli (Oct 25, 2017)

MokaAkashiya said:


> I managed to link my Japanese account to it but I had to change the region I am "Living in" to Australia and throw away any excess funds in my account (About 100 yen) I am enjoying the game but now it's just a waiting game until the next villagers arrive. I am saving my tickets!!



Is this on iphone? What do you mean about throwing away access funds?


----------



## himeki (Oct 25, 2017)

Someones probably already mentioned this, but you can download it if you set ur region to australia!


----------



## Whisboi (Oct 25, 2017)

I got it to try it out, and I love it! I've since deleted it because I want to wait until it comes to my region, and I don't wanna spoil it for myself until then. But I'm really excited that it's a good game!


----------



## Mary30 (Oct 25, 2017)

I have both iOS and Android devices and tried them, the first one I changed region but nothing shows up, the second one I downloaded the apk but when I install it says error, maybe there?s something wrong? Thanks!


----------



## BigMikey (Oct 25, 2017)

I'll pass on Pocket Crap.
Just as I predicted.

'Internet connection REQUIRED to play'.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 25, 2017)

I can't find it... rip


----------



## Nikolai_Mayor_Of_Aquafire (Oct 25, 2017)

oh and save up leaf tickets for those awesome k.k. and tom nook items

- - - Post Merge - - -



EpicMeli said:


> Is this on iphone? What do you mean about throwing away access funds?



spend duh,


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 26, 2017)

is it possible to transfer our accounts were using now to the us version when it comes out? i dont wanna keep using the australian version once the us one is out


----------



## orangeboy35 (Oct 26, 2017)

This is bad news to kiwis, as we're basically their brother. DAMN YOU AUSTRALIA!


----------



## Garrett (Oct 26, 2017)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> is it possible to transfer our accounts were using now to the us version when it comes out? i dont wanna keep using the australian version once the us one is out



I don't know if anyone knows the answer to that. I haven't linked my Nintendo ID so I'm treating my play though as a demo. 

If I get to keep my progress, good. If I don't, no big deal. I'll start again, a little wiser now I have a better idea about what I want.


----------

